# Ấm tử sa được đặt tên theo 4 đặc điểm này



## gomsubaokhanh (18/9/21)

Nếu là một người mới biết đến bộ ấm chén tử sa, chắc hẳn hơn một lần bạn choáng ngợp bởi loại trà cụ này có quá nhiều tên gọi khác nhau. Hơn nữa, tên của chúng lại rất cổ và khó nhớ.

Để hiểu rõ hơn về những cái tên ấy, cùng xem ấm trà gốm sứ tử sa được đặt tên theo những cách nào nhé! Bài viết sẽ tổng kết lại một số phương pháp đặt tên ấm chén tử sa như sau.

1. Đặt tên bộ ấm chén tử sa theo điển tích

Việc đặt tên trà cụ bằng gốm sứ tử sa theo điển tích không còn là phương pháp xa lạ đối với người mê gốm.
Nhiều bộ ấm chén tử sa Trung Quốc thường sử dụng những câu chuyện cổ, điển tích có từ hàng trăm năm để làm tên. Ví dụ như tác phẩm truyền thống “đông pha đề lương hồ”, hoặc xưng “tô đề”.






Người đời tương truyền đó là do đại văn nhân Tô Đông Pha thiết kế lên. Theo triết học cổ, vạn sự trên đời tồn tại luôn tồn tại hai trạng thái đối lập nhau. Đó là âm và dương. Tô Đông Pha đã chọn chỗ nguồn khí dương, người xưa gán ghép thành “đông pha đề lương hồ” dựa trên giai thoại “Tùng phong trúc lô, đề hồ tương hô”.

2. Đặt tên bộ ấm chén tử sa theo hoa văn họa tiết bên ngoài
Những hoa văn họa tiết được khắc tạc, đắp nổi trên bề mặt bộ ấm gốm sứ tử sa sẽ được sử dụng làm tên gọi cho chúng. Cách đặt tên này giúp người mới chơi ấm dễ dàng phân biệt được các dòng sản phẩm với nhau.

Không chỉ có ấm tử sa, mà nhiều sản phẩm bằng gốm sứ Bát Tràng Việt Nam cũng được đặt theo các tích nổi tiếng. Thông thường, hoa văn trên bộ ấm chén ngoài mặt thẩm mỹ, chúng mang những ý nghĩa biểu tượng sâu sa.

Ví dụ như: “Tùng hạc diên niên” tượng trưng cho trường thọ vĩnh cửu lấy hình ảnh của cây tùng chim hạc làm biểu tượng; “Đào hoa phú quý” biểu tượng cho sự giàu có, đủ đầy… Hoặc nhiều khi họa tiết chỉ đơn giản là cành mai, nhành sen hay phù dung bung nở

Xem thêm: Bộ ấm chén tử sa được đặt tên theo những cách nào?


----------

